# Anbindung einer Visualisierung über OPC an eine SPS



## mipro (6 November 2007)

Hallo,

meine Aufgabe ist es, eine Visualisierung über einen OPC-Server an eine SPS anzubinden. Zur Zeit teste ich verschiedene OPC-Server u.a. von Deltalogic und Inat. Die Verbindung OPC-Server <=> Steuerung ist kein großes Problem, das klappt ganz gut. 
Jetzt ist mein Problem die Anbindung der Visualisierung an den Server. Die Visualisierung ist ein hauseigenes Produkt, entwickelt in C.
Die Anbindung soll in einer MFC-Anwendung geschehen. Da ich aber Automatisierungstechnik studiert habe und nicht Informatik, hab ich leider nicht sehr viel Erfahrung in Hochsprachenprogrammierung, insbesondere C++
Ich würde gern wissen, wie ich mit einer MFC-Anwendung eine Verbindung zu dem Server hinbekomme um Werte aus dem Server zu lesen und in den Server zu schreiben.
Brauche ich dafür ein ActiveX-Steuerelement? Oder gibt es andere, vielleicht einfachere Möglichkeiten?
Demo-Clients von Softing und Co. hab ich mir schon einige angesehen. Die haben mir bis jetzt aber auch noch nicht viel weiter geholfen...
Falls jemand ein paar anschauliche Tipps oder kleine Codebeispiele für mich hat, wäre ich echt dankbar.


----------



## JesperMP (6 November 2007)

http://www.opcconnect.com/


----------



## innovis (9 November 2007)

*Die bessere Hälfte: Der Client*

Servus,

was Du versuchst zu bauen, ist ein OPC-Client. Viele Firmen sind darin gescheiert, einen stabilen OPC-Client zu entwickeln. Einige davon haben aufgegeben und den Client von einem Profi entwickeln lassen. Da fällt mir natürlich die Fa. mit S ein (und ich rede nicht von Siemens). Für ein paar Taler bekommst Du auch von denen eine Werkzeugkiste mir einer Schnelleinweisung in der Art "OPC-Client für Dummies". Da sparst Du Dich viel Zeit und Ärger, glaubscht mir!

Ich wünsche Dir trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## Mr.PMC (11 November 2007)

*Visualisierung mir OPC-Client*

Hi,

Innovis hat recht, ich würde sogar noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und gleich ein Visualisierung mit eingebautem OPC-Client verwenden.
Mit einem Development-Kit kannst du zwar sicher auch einen Client bauen, den musst du dann allerdings stabil zum laufen bekommen.

WinCC Flexible wäre hier ein Kanditat der nicht zu teuer ist, den Clinet mitbringt und für kleine Projekte allemal taugt.

Gruß


----------



## D-DNRN (19 November 2007)

Naja, wenn man von dem bevorzugten Tool mit dem man seine Arbeit machen soll noch nicht so viel Ahnung hat wird es wohl echt schwierig werden.
Ansonsten ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit die man dafür übrig hat ....

Ich habe schon so einiges mit VisualBasic und verschiedenen SPS Systemen programmiert, u.a. eigene Treiber für serielle Verbindungen von SPS zur selbstgebauten Visualisierung.
Ist also alles machbar selbst für Hobbyprogrammierer die keine Informatikausbildung haben.

Thema OPC: 
Ich hab ganz gute Erfahrungen mit Siemens PC-Access für S7-200 gemacht.
Da gibt's ziemlich gute Hilfe für verschiedene Programmiersprachen und es ist nicht wirklich so aufwendig. 
Der Preis geht auch noch und man hat völlig frei alle Möglichkeiten der Verbindung die Siemens so bietet.
Natürlich nur für S7-200!


----------

